# Calarts application



## DannyKim (Dec 23, 2009)

Calarts require an outline for the graduation and I can not find an example!  How long does it have to be?  help help!!


----------



## jpcam (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not sure what you're talking about? I turned in the application for the film director program. They required about 4 or 5 different written materials. Are you talking about the outline for projects you'd like to complete?


----------



## DannyKim (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes the project plan one.  It says to write an outline of the project I like to complete.  How long does it have to be?  and what kind of format does it need?  .... Never wrote a movie outline~ so am very very lost.  Sorry.


----------



## jpcam (Dec 24, 2009)

So it says, "An outline or brief paragraph describing a project (or projects) you have in mind. This is intended to give the faculty an indication of the type of filmmaking in which you are interested. It is not necessarily work you will produce at CalArts."

I listed 4 ideas I had. I didn't outline them, but did a short paragraph synopsis of my idea. I kept it simple and made sure I got the main points across. I don't know it that's right, but that's what it seems they're looking for. If you're still confused, I'd call them after the holidays.


----------



## DannyKim (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you so much for the advice.  I think it is better to write one idea in outline format.  I was looking at the internet and sent them an e-mail.  I think there is an outline format though, which makes me stuck.


----------



## peacemaker (Feb 12, 2010)

Did any one heard from CalArts?

I applied for MFA Program in Film and Video. I don't know how to check the status.


----------



## Ananas (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Dannykim,
They don't ask for a specific structure, because Calarts itself doesn't have much structure. Calarts is well known for its loose attitude and, as in this outline requirement, it can be confusing for incoming students.

There's no general required "outline" structure, so make one to fit your needs. Communicate to your prospective faculty what kind of student you'll be. Do you want to shoot on film, take experimental classes, focus on screenwriting, etc... 

A big tip would be to look at the class schedules. Calarts.edu has .PDF documents of their entire class schedule. Each department will list a breakdowns of their required classes. Create a mock schedule to get a better understanding of what kind of outline you can make.

This is a really good indication of what the calarts experience is like. Chaotic.


----------



## chellya2004 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, did you guys notice any differences in applying to calarts apart from other top film universities (NYU, UCLA, USC, AFI)? I mean, in terms of the video reel. 
We know that CalArts has (somehow) different expectations for the video application, but what is it exactly? 
I'm going to apply to the Film Directing program for  MFA, btw..


----------

